# Chloe on video!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that was cute !! I love how your big dog is very comfortable with Chloe approaching his bone, just wagging his tail (him/her? not sure). That's great


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cute little wiggle butt! she is a doll!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

She is adorable! I love the way puppies move. Thanks for sharing this. It put a big ol' smile on my face.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

What a sweetheart she is, indeed a spitfire. And I love how friendly Jack/Chewie and Sadie are to her! I am not sure if it's Jack or Chewie but I sure love the tail wagging. As in, yes Sweet Little Princess, you can have my bone


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

diana_D said:


> What a sweetheart she is, indeed a spitfire. And I love how friendly Jack/Chewie and Sadie are to her! I am not sure if it's Jack or Chewie but I sure love the tail wagging. As in, yes Sweet Little Princess, you can have my bone


It's Jack...Mother hen


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a cute wigglebutt ! She will keep everybody on their toes.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She is certainly putting her puppy license to full use huh!!!!

Sadie in no way looks like a little girl anymore with Chloe around!

Both cute videos! Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's adorable. I think she's gonna rule the Roost! I love her waddle


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> She's adorable. I think she's gonna rule the Roost! I love her waddle


I think between her and Sadie they gonna have those boys whipped..LOL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I think between her and Sadie they gonna have those boys whipped..LOL


 Sure looks that way! 
I can't say it enough, she is so cute! So fuzzy, I think I need one!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Sure looks that way!
> I can't say it enough, she is so cute! So fuzzy, I think I need one!


Thanks, I think Nellie needs a sister, a little fuzzy ball


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks, I think Nellie needs a sister, a little fuzzy ball


She would love one, but my parents wouldn't:no: She loves other dogs. When I got her I still had my Tasha (husky mix 16 years.) abd she always tried to bully her though. Little brat she used to be!

If I ever could, no doubt it would be a golden!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> She would love one, but my parents wouldn't:no: She loves other dogs. When I got her I still had my Tasha (husky mix 16 years.) abd she always tried to bully her though. Little brat she used to be!
> 
> If I ever could, no doubt it would be a golden!


Well then just move here, she will have 3 goldens and one lab to play with


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She cracks me up with her jumping and hopping towards Jack. He is so gentle with her.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanna come live at your house!!!! How freakin cute!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She cracks me up with her jumping and hopping towards Jack. He is so gentle with her.


He is the best, actually there all pretty good. Sadie is in love with her, for now. Chewie is still keeping his distance but coming around, he actually let her chew his tail today..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> I wanna come live at your house!!!! How freakin cute!!!


LOL, come on we got room :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww she's adorable!!! And Jack and Sadie just adore her you can tell!!! Love how Jack wags his tail at her... or was he really waggin' his tail at his mummy and her camera??


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness Claudia, she is a doll! I just love the waddle and the hop hop.. Jack is such an angel, too!


----------

